# Skull ID?



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

So, I was just going through a vacant house to quote cleaning it out and I found this skull on a shelf. It doesn't have a snout like a racoon or dog should and it has really big eye sockets. It looks like a primate skull to me or maybe feline but it is a little bigger than a softball. From the pics, would any of you be able to determine if it is, in fact, primate and if so, do I need to check into legality of having it?












































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 14, 2018)

Bull dog or boxer maybe? 
Definitely weird!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Pretty certain that's a dog. Looks like a bully breed, maybe a staffy. I bet it was a real looker in its day


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Those are good guesses. From the skulls Google just provided, not a boxer or bulldog - I don't think - because it has no snout but maybe a French bulldog. That skull looks close. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Macs13 said:


> Those are good guesses. From the skulls Google just provided, not a boxer or bulldog - I don't think - because it has no snout but maybe a French bulldog. That skull looks close.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think you're right!
It's hard for me to judge the size, but comparing relatively to the hand it looks fairly small.
If it's older, the Frenchie's used to be a bit bigger than the more recent trends in the US.

Those cute little deformities


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Saber tooth tiger


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Warmouth Bass


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks just like a old English bulldog skull. Atleast the new version of them


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Who keeps a skull of their dog on display? 
You may find human bones on the cleanup project.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

wpmisport said:


> Who keeps a skull of their dog on display?
> You may find human bones on the cleanup project.


That hasn't happened yet but I've found damn near every other weird and disturbing thing you might imagine. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

